# Does anyone know about the guy in the bus?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey have anyone heard about the college graduate that took off for Alaska to live in the wild. He ended up dying in an abandon bus not very far from civilization, but he burned his map to start a fire and lost his way. I heard there is a book out about this guy's life, and what exactly happened. If I am correct the book is compiled from his journal entries that he made while he was out in the wilderness and up until the time he died of starvation in the bus. If anyone knows the title of the book or where I can find information out about this man's story I would be very interested in reading about his adventure and what happened.

Thanks.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thank you so much, man I have been searching on the Internet for days to try and find the book, but I did not know how the name is spelled.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Terms I search for:

Chris mcandel
Chris mccandel
Chris dies in bus
man dies in bus in Alask

and many more. What did you search for Crudeau?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think it would be interesting to get some discussion going about this hold idea of giving it all up and heading off into the wild. Hard to believe the guy just took off like that with just a ten pound bag of rice. I think if I were going to do that I would want to get some survival skills under my belt and have some sort of understanding of the elements. Still I can relate to this individual wanting to just get rid of all the excess in his life and live simply. No phones, no cars, no bills, just enjoying life. Still this is a sad and tragic story by and means.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------

